# PCGH Minecraft-Server?



## Tuneup (2. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht kennen einige von euch das kleine aber feine "Sandbox-Game" Minecraft.
Wollte mal fragen ob's da vielleicht einen PCGH-Server gibt oder ob man sowas machen könnte.

Also das Spiel ist auf jedenfall einen Blick wert...
Die Grafik ist zwar für heutige "Standarts" eher schlecht, aber das macht das Spiel eben aus, und das Spielprinzip ist meiner Meinung nach so einfach wie genial.

Wollte einfach mal Fragen obs hier noch mehr Minecraft Spieler gibt


----------



## BeerIsGood (10. Januar 2011)

Hier! Ich! Ich hab mir auch damals die Alpha gekauft, und ich würde zu gerne mal im MP spielen, nur ich kenn keinen Server dafür. Jetzt sind wir schon 2


----------



## burns (10. Januar 2011)

Nein, wir sind drei 



Hatte zwar bisher das fiese "Mincraft disconnects my network adapter" Problem, aber vllt. wurde es ja mittlerweile behoben. 
Hoffentlich ....


----------



## xN1c0 (10. Januar 2011)

Nöö wir sind 4


----------



## taks (10. Januar 2011)

Wenn mir gaaanz langweilig ist, spiele ich auch ein bisschen. Leider nur mit dem Gratis-Account.


----------



## Tuneup (12. Januar 2011)

Hatte den Thread schon völlig vergessen 

Ich weiß nicht ob du mit der "Klassik-Version" (also der Gratisversion) auch online spielen kannst?!

Ich mein die Serversoftware gibts ja, und unbedingt schwer ist das auch nicht, weiß nur nicht wie das aussieht wie mein PC das mitmacht wenn ich den Server auf meinem Rechner hier laufen lasse.

Und leider ist das online auch noch etwas verbuggt :/


----------



## BeerIsGood (12. Januar 2011)

Gratis is der Account ja immer, nur die Download-Rechte für die Beta kosten was  Aber den Creative Mode kann man ja einfach so spielen, und nur bauen kann auch ganz lustig sein.
Ich habe mir die Server-Software übrigens auch geholt, aber ich hab keine Ahnung wie die funktionieren soll


----------



## seiender (12. Januar 2011)

Homeserver kannste eig vergessen 
Viel zu lastig das Spiel.
Gute inetanbindung und ein guter Gamerpc, dann können zwar ein paar spieler drauf spielen, aber probleme gibts ständig (frisst z.B. auch ne menge Ressourcen wenn man Monster anmacht ).
Für 3-4 leute würde es aber in ordnung gehen, wenn man die welt nicht zu weit erkundet sondern zentral bleibt.


----------



## Tuneup (13. Januar 2011)

Ja schade das das Spiel so viel Leistung brauch...
Auf meinem Laptop mit dem ich im Moment auf Reisen bin leider unspielbar


----------



## Rocksteak (13. Januar 2011)

seiender schrieb:


> Homeserver kannste eig vergessen
> Viel zu lastig das Spiel.
> Gute inetanbindung und ein guter Gamerpc, dann können zwar ein paar spieler drauf spielen, aber probleme gibts ständig (frisst z.B. auch ne menge Ressourcen wenn man Monster anmacht ).
> Für 3-4 leute würde es aber in ordnung gehen, wenn man die welt nicht zu weit erkundet sondern zentral bleibt.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Wir hatten bis jetzt keine Probleme, spielen manchmal mit bis zu 8 Leuten und jeder hat seinen Bereich  Aber stimmt schon, sehr Ressourcenlastig


----------



## Ghostknight (15. Januar 2011)

Hm wie wärs den über hamachi? .. würde mal versuchen einen aufzumachen aber hab ne 2000 leitung und fliege manchmal raus .. eher sub optimal


----------



## BeerIsGood (15. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ne 16k-Leitung, aber bin mit Hamachi unerfahren (habs glaub ich neulich gelöscht ).


----------



## Da_Obst (16. Januar 2011)

Ja, so ein PCGH-MC server wär schon was feines 

Aber es müsste sich jemand opfern der eine dementsprechend große Bandbreite 
hat damit mehrere Leute spielen können...

MfG 0857


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (16. Januar 2011)

BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 16k-Leitung, aber bin mit Hamachi unerfahren (habs glaub ich neulich gelöscht ).



Es ist sogar eine 32k-Leitung. 
Hamachi könnte ich dir ganz einfach konfigurieren. (Gilt auch für alle, die ich nicht im RL sehe, da eben per TeamViewer.)

Server laufen aber üblicherweise 24/7 und ich glaube nicht, dass unsere Mutter das zulassen würde. Und wenn, dann müsstest du den Strom zahlen.


----------



## KOF328 (16. Januar 2011)

hoste selbst immer wenn mein pc an ist nen minecraft server da braucht man doch kein hamachi.., auf dem server sind dann immer 2-5 leute mit meiner 16k leitung geht das auch ganz gut ohne lags. aber n' server für so ein großes forum wie pcgh würde man schon nen richtigen server brauchen der auch 24/7 on wäre denk ich mal


----------



## burns (17. Januar 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:


> ..aber n' server für so ein großes forum wie pcgh würde man schon nen richtigen server brauchen der auch 24/7 on wäre denk ich mal




Wobei die gerade mal ~8 PCGH Interessierten Minecrafter kaum jemals gleichzeitig connected wären .. das würde also erst zum Problem wenn sich hier ungemeldete Trittbrettfahrer "einschleichen". Ich fänd son Server immernoch toll, z.B. um herauszufinden ob mein  Disconnect Problem endlich gelöst wurde 



PS: Kann man auf nem Server eigentlich bereits begonnene Maps laufen lassen?
Das Parthenon verlangt nach einem Dach!


----------



## Faquarel (21. Januar 2011)

Hallöchen Ihr Lieben.

Ich wäre auch an einem Minecraft Server interessiert, spiele selbst gerne Minecraft, nur mit mehreren Spielern macht es einfach mehr Spaß als alleine.

Ich bringe ein paar Hamachi Erfahrungen mit und besitze selber eine 16k Leitung, von meiner Seite also kein Problem.

Zur Frage von burns, vorhandene Maps auf dem Server laufen zu lassen.

Ja das geht.

Unter Ausführen %appdata% (Beispiel an WIndows 7) befindet sich der Ordner .Minecraft. Darin befindet sich der Ordner saves und darin deine Welten (1-5).

Nun kopierst du deine Welt heraus und in den Weltenordner des Servers.
Fertig!
Beim nächsten Starten des Servers (dann die Welt auswählen), kann man diese betreten.
Das habe ich schonmal gemacht, es funktioniert also sicher.

Ich habe in meiner Bühne einen Atom Server laufen, ich könnte mal ausprobieren ob darauf der Minecraft-Server läuft, eventuell kann man das mal als Testsystem nutzen, für den Anfang jedenfalls^^

Grüße Faq


----------



## burns (21. Januar 2011)

Jop, das es geht ham wir desletzt auch gemerkt ... allerdings brauch man da ne 100Mbit Anbindung vom Server weil die Verteilung der bereits generierten 30mb Map sonst arg ins Stocken gerät.

Ich zocke nu auf ner 15mbit Leitung vom Kumpel mit ner neugenerierten Karte. Das geht ganz gut, ohne Hamachi und Kram, einfach Server anwerfen, connecten, fertig.

Bilder im Anhang zeigen Ergebnis von 3 Leuten an 3 Abenden.
Das Gebiet darunter ist unterhöhlt bis zum gehtnichtmehr, total lustig in Gesellschaft zu basteln 


Und mein "disconnects network adapter" Problem trat bisher auch nur 1x auf, in 20 Stunden Spielzeit


----------



## Lyr1x (22. Januar 2011)

Hey Ho,

es läuft dich gerade der Logitech-Maus Wettbewerb,
Unteranderem habe ich auch einen Creeper Maus für alle Minecraft Gamer designt, schaut sie euch an die wird euch vllt gefallen  :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/131966-logitech-maus-design-wettbewerb-nur-bilder-upload-28.html

- etwas nach unten scrollen  -

mfg


----------



## Faquarel (22. Januar 2011)

"sssssssss Boooom!" find ich ja sensationell ^^ 
Echt coole Idee.

Und ganz ehrlich die Creaper find ich ja am gruseligsten.
Die hört man nicht und das Grün passt sich auch so an die Grüne Landschaft an und man merkt Ihn erst wenn es boom macht.
Am schlimmsten ist es, wenn er sich von hinten anpirscht, man selbst gerade am Hausbau ist und dann boooom! ^^


----------



## Lyr1x (22. Januar 2011)

Danke, haha


----------



## Zockkind (22. Januar 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/136745-sammelthread-minecraft.html

Hamachi würde ich nicht empfehlen.
Man ist immer auf die Person angewiesen die den Server hostet.
Guckt mal hier MCServerlist.net


----------



## fac3l3ss (23. Januar 2011)

PCGH Server JA!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Zockkind (23. Januar 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:
			
		

> PCGH Server JA!
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Das sagen sie alle ....


----------



## NCphalon (1. Februar 2011)

Was is jetz der Unterschied zwischen MC und dem coop edit mode bei Sauerbraten?


----------



## Zockkind (2. Februar 2011)

Nochmal ? Was meinst du jetzt ?


----------



## NCphalon (2. Februar 2011)

Naja mich erinnert minecraft irgendwie an den (coop) edit mode von Sauerbraten, nur dass Sauerbraten kostenlos is un en größeren Funktionsumfang hat soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Mega Rage (2. Februar 2011)

Tuneup schrieb:


> Wollte einfach mal Fragen obs hier noch mehr Minecraft Spieler gibt



*Meld* 
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## Zockkind (2. Februar 2011)

Guckt mal in den Sammelthread


----------

